# "Non-Djent" 8 string bands



## Don Vito (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm picking up an 8 string soon, and was wondering if there are any good metal bands that use 8 string guitars, that don't fall under the djent/groove metal umbrella. I'm looking for straight up metal stuff(no instrumental/prog bands;AAL,Scale the Summit, ect...)

sorry if this is the wrong forum(I figured this MIGHT fall under the ERG section)


----------



## AChRush1349 (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty sure Beyond Creation use 8's. Death metal stuff.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 26, 2011)

Deftones - Diamond Eyes


----------



## Harry (Nov 26, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Deftones - Diamond Eyes



This is literally the only non djent/technical record I can think of that uses 8 string guitars


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 26, 2011)

Ihsahn uses an 8 on After.

Deftones' Diamond Eyes has 8s on it.

The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza use 8s on Danza III.


----------



## shreddanson (Nov 26, 2011)

Archspire uses 8's and 7's.


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

EDIT: My bad, this isnt metal. Missed that part, sorry. Its awesome anyway 

LITTLE TYBEE!! Hes a member here, plays a 2228 really really good!
They are all fantastic players/writers.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, this isn't djent, but it isn't any other sort of metal either.



These guys use eights, but they're more rock than metal.

The Girl With the Long Socks by Triumphant Return | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Nov 26, 2011)

Edit: nevermind, dind't read thread


----------



## MikeH (Nov 26, 2011)

Not necessarily djent, but they are technical.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 26, 2011)

every song on wormwood by the acacia strain uses 8s


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Nov 26, 2011)

+1 for Ihsahn, he uses a custom 8 string Ibanez for the rhythm parts throughout "After".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2011)

Some later GWAR songs make use of an 8 string





EDIT: Check out some Divine Heresy songs. Its a combination of 7 and 8 string guitars, I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2011)

EDIT: Doublepost.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 26, 2011)

shreddanson said:


> Archspire uses 8's and 7's.



Dean doesn't use the eight string at all iirc. He does on some of the newer stuff that they haven't recorded yet though


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 26, 2011)

rjnix_0329 said:


> +1 for Ihsahn, he uses a custom 8 string Ibanez for the rhythm parts throughout "After".



He also used it for the whole of "Frozen Lakes on Mars" 

Why has Meshuggah not been mentioned yet? 

Other bands and albums who use 8's tune into the 8 string range:
Mnemic - Sons of the System - Downtuned 7's
Divine Heresy - Bringer of Plagues
Fear Factory - Mechanised
After the Burial
Scar Symmetry - Some of their stuff off "Dark Matter Dimensions" and "The Unseen Empire" was recorded with 8's IIRC.

Plenty more out there. Also, most of these guys use either F or F# standard, so that does make life a bit more interesting. If you want to get a bit silly, try using an alternative tuning (an open one for example) Definately makes you think differently about composition.


----------



## c4tze (Nov 26, 2011)

my bands new record, when stuff is recorded . absofuckinglutely no djent. just straight into your face mixture of what we like most. with guarantee for jizzy ears.

and ladies:

new all shall perish stuff of course!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 26, 2011)

Portal - Not really like AAL or Scale the Summit but they are metal


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 26, 2011)

Check out those guys. I don´t know in which genre they´d be categorized, probably good music! Just take a listen:


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 26, 2011)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Portal - Not really like AAL or Scale the Summit but they are metal






 what i just listen to, batman?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


>




_That's_ how you play an eight string.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 26, 2011)

Obscure Sphinx is a Polish band i got turned on to from this site. They're like what would happen if Tori Amos got possessed and fronted Neurosis.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty sure Haken use 8-strings.

They're a really awesome prog-metal band in the general vein of Dream Theater etc. Check 'em out.



I'm talking particularly about the heavy bit from 5:00 on.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Pretty sure Haken use 8-strings.
> 
> They're a really awesome prog-metal band in the general vein of Dream Theater etc. Check 'em out.
> 
> ...



0_o


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 26, 2011)

Metal Webb nailed it with Meshuaggah.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2011)

Meshuggah were the band that introduced me to 8 string guitars. 

I guess I should have been more specific, because I'm looking for non groove based bands.

I love Meshuggah/Deftones, but they are all about the grooves. I was looking for stuff along the lines of death metal/extreme metal. A lot of the suggestions here have been really good though. What inspired me to look abroad was this video


Specifically, the riff at 1:50. It just sounds like something you would hear in modern traditional metal song. I know this is a stubborn request because most people buy 8 strings to groove and djent and djizz and so forth. Nothing wrong with that, but it gets old after a while.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> EDIT: My bad, this isnt metal. Missed that part, sorry. Its awesome anyway
> 
> LITTLE TYBEE!! Hes a member here, plays a 2228 really really good!
> They are all fantastic players/writers.




Wow, that was pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2011)

^
Yeah those tracks were really cool. I'm not really knowledgeable in that field of music, but it sounded to me like a more technical version of Portugal the man.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 26, 2011)

Does outworld count? I think rusty cooley uses his 8 string on a few songs from them.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 26, 2011)

I dont understand the premise of the initial question. OP do you think its the number of strings on a instrument that make it djent? 

I'm buying a fucking harp!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> I dont understand the premise of the initial question. OP do you think its the number of strings on a instrument that make it djent?
> 
> I'm buying a fucking harp!


Most of the bands I know of that use 8 strings have that groove metal sound to them. Like I said, most people buy 8 strings to do stuff like that.(as far as metal goes) So my search may be void.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2011)

nvm


----------



## nostealbucket (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guuuuyyysss!!! ViLdhJartter is thall!!!

Just kidding. I'd never do that to you guys.

Check out Tangaroa and their guitarist's project "222". Great stuff.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 27, 2011)

Forgot about PDP as well....use 8 and 9 strings. This song is more groovy than some of their other stuff, defo worth a look at. Also, agree with the All Shall Perish suggestion. Their new album, "This is Where It Ends" probably has one of the most ridiculous openings I've heard in a few years.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 27, 2011)

Metal_Webb said:


>





I gave up on that album too early I guess.  The other tracks I listened to didn't woo me so much. This is good.

I suppose I need to comment on some of the other bands mentioned to avoid being a bad OP.

Ihsahn: Known about him for a while. good stuff
Terrorhorse: Deathcore Braindrill? It was okay.
Portal: Sounded like something awful I came up with in FL studio the other day. pass
After the Burial: Good band. but not what I'm looking for.
Divine Heresy: Couldn't get into their first album. Second one was pretty good though.(I don't follow them, so I might be unaware of any new releases) What are their 8 string songs?
Molotov Solution: I've heard of these guys, but never bothered to listen to them until now. Pretty good.
Archspire: crazy shit, but the vocalist sounds like Mitch Lucker! I like them though
Acacia Strain: sorry, can't stand these guys
GWAR=win.

I've heard of Outworld...I'll check them out later(Rusty Cooley is an insane fiddle player)


----------



## Loomer (Nov 27, 2011)

Agoraphobic Nosebleed from "Agorapocalypse" onward. Also, new Pig Destroyer will be w. 8's.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 27, 2011)

idunno said:


> EDIT: My bad, this isnt metal. Missed that part, sorry. Its awesome anyway
> 
> LITTLE TYBEE!! Hes a member here, plays a 2228 really really good!
> They are all fantastic players/writers.




That is absurdly good music..Wow!


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 27, 2011)

War From a Harlots Mouth- MMX if you are into chaotic/dissonant shit. Only a few songs use 8s if i remember correctly.


----------



## themike (Nov 27, 2011)

Unearth also used 8's on a few songs on "The March"


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Well damn! I used to own The March before my CD player ate it. I didn't know they used 8s on there.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 27, 2011)

idunno said:


> EDIT: My bad, this isnt metal. Missed that part, sorry. Its awesome anyway
> 
> LITTLE TYBEE!! Hes a member here, plays a 2228 really really good!
> They are all fantastic players/writers.




I've been trying to find this video again for ages, so glad you posted this!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 28, 2011)

Portal: I do not know how these guys have a following around here  Each to their own I guess.

Divine Heresy: The 8 string songs are pretty much on the second half of the album IIRC. You can hear when Dino's using one, all that spamming of the 8th string lol


Scar Symmetry: Got their 8's after they ditched Christian. Dark Matter Dimensions isn't the best album they've done, and not entirely sure how much they used the 8's on The Unseen Empire.


Another way of looking at it is adding a higer string. Devin Townsend tunes his 7 Gb B Gb B Gb B Eb. Chuck a higer B on there and you'd open up some interesting sounds (Plus you'd have a huge range!)

From Strapping Young Lad:



and from his recent Deconstruction album (which is absolutely off tits btw, check it out if you don't know of his stuff)


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 28, 2011)

"non djent 8 string" does not compute beep beep overload.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 28, 2011)

Metal_Webb said:


> Scar Symmetry: Got their 8's after they ditched Christian. Dark Matter Dimensions isn't the best album they've done, and not entirely sure how much they used the 8's on The Unseen Empire.




They used an 8 on one song on Holographic Universe.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 28, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Pretty sure Haken use 8-strings.
> 
> They're a really awesome prog-metal band in the general vein of Dream Theater etc. Check 'em out.
> 
> ...




They do use 7's and 8's, although the one full time guitarist (the other doubles on keys) is the 8-string player, Charlie Griffiths.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Nov 28, 2011)

Matthew McGhee. Pretty much all clean tapping on an 8 string. This guy makes some phenomenal music. Just YouTube him.


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Nov 28, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> Matthew McGhee. Pretty much all clean tapping on an 8 string. This guy makes some phenomenal music. Just YouTube him.



 to this^. I'm really hoping success for this dude so I can hear more of his tunes.




Wow. Completely awesome. Dude is way faster with his right hand than I think I'll even be with my left haha. Pure Win


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 28, 2011)

Not 8's but the now disbanded "God Among Insects" tuned to F#.


----------



## Squishdom (Nov 28, 2011)

Between The Buried And Me 
All Shall Perish


----------



## Riff Obsessed (Nov 30, 2011)

Didn't see a mention for Pestilence's newest album, so here it is. Recorded on 8-strings and featuring Jeroen Paul Thesseling on 7-string bass...


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm really liking that Little Tybee stuff.


----------



## Shi7Disc0 (Nov 30, 2011)

Funny I dont think anyone has mentioned Scale The Summit?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 30, 2011)

Shi7Disc0 said:


> Funny I dont think anyone has mentioned Scale The Summit?



That's because




kennedyblake said:


> I'm looking for straight up metal stuff(no instrumental/prog bands;AAL,Scale the Summit, ect...)



Also - Ignite the Ibex

Ignite The Ibex- Exit The Immaculate - YouTube


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 30, 2011)

Squishdom said:


> Between The Buried And Me



Wait, wat? Have all of their albums and everythings just standard 6-string, mostly tuned to C#.


----------



## Shi7Disc0 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lmao my reading comprehension sucks



Arteriorrhexis said:


> That's because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2011)

If J-Rock counts:


----------



## Dimensionless (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup, Meshuggah.
Djent is mearly meshuggah scat thrown 3000 miles away....
Where it landed on a hipster, with a positive outlook on life.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 2, 2011)

Ordered that Little Tybee CD. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 3, 2011)

The Brass Knuckle Hustle | Facebook

non djent 8 string band from right here in cleveland, i kind of dig it.


----------



## -42- (Dec 4, 2011)

Scott Hull uses 8 strings for both ANb and Pig Destroyer.


----------



## omentremor (Dec 6, 2011)

fuckin aye with tony danza tapdance and molotov solution


----------



## xchristopherx (Feb 1, 2012)

Little tybee is incredible sounding. What a refreshing band. Thank you for sharing that with me. You hooked me with the 8 string. But kept me with beautiful imagination.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 1, 2012)

I use one in Shroud of Bereavement, but I haven't recorded anything with it yet. I'm playing a 7 in this video, but it should give you a feel for what we sound like and how non-djent we are


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 1, 2012)

haha I never actually did buy an 8 string

Decided to go with a normal 7, wish I had gone with an 8 though.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 2, 2012)

Shi7Disc0 said:


> Funny I dont think anyone has mentioned Scale The Summit?


Also because they don't play 8s anymore lol


----------



## gulli05 (Feb 2, 2012)

Rusty Cooley when back in Outworld played a 8-string with high A as well as a 7-string. Prelude to Madness is one of the tracks he used his 8-string for and I believe he also uses it on The Never.

Charlie in Haken incorporates 8-string guitar however Richard uses a 7-string and does some keyboard sections (along with their keyboardist).
Tom MacLean, guitarist for To-Mera and bassist for Haken is actually borrowing Charlie's 8-string to do the rhythms for To-Mera's upcoming album this year. So yeah, To-Mera is gonna be using 8-string soon, but they've always used 7-string before that.


----------



## DLG (Feb 2, 2012)

we use the 8th string very sparingly on this song though


----------



## elrrek (Feb 2, 2012)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> what i just listen to, batman?



Ahhhhh, the genius if Portal.


----------



## xshreditupx (Feb 2, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Forgot about PDP as well....use 8 and 9 strings. This song is more groovy than some of their other stuff, defo worth a look at. Also, agree with the All Shall Perish suggestion. Their new album, "This is Where It Ends" probably has one of the most ridiculous openings I've heard in a few years.






i had a chance to meet up with the PDP guys at NAMM. did a little interview with them for my youtube channel. super nice guys, fun as hell. i cant wait to catch up with them!


----------



## NDer (Mar 10, 2012)

Squishdom said:


> Between The Buried And Me
> All Shall Perish


 BTBAM does NOT use 8's... They use PRS Custom 24's....


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2012)

Beyond Creation's vocalist uses an 8, while their other guitarist uses a 7.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 11, 2012)

Cry For Silence - melodic metalcore


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz (Nov 7, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but the new Deadlock is awesome in my opinion.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 7, 2013)

Some Leprous songs (last 2 albums) have 8 string material on them, very awesome avant-garde/prog!


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 7, 2013)

These guys!! So underrated...


----------



## zombieritual (Nov 12, 2013)

my band, when i finish this ep that i'm working on. just good old blackened melodic death metal in F and Bb. i can absolutely guarantee that i will never under any circumstances djent, and have come to accept that i'll never be able to be all too techy.

https://soundcloud.com/everdyingofficial/lunar-aura-demo


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 12, 2013)

Removing this before another lovely person neg reps me for a post that was not meant to insult in the first place. I was being completely honest to the OP, your insecurity about my personal experiences is not welcome in any way.

Really wish I could find out who it is though, I have a few things to say.


----------



## vilk (Nov 13, 2013)

The new Pestilence album is on 8 strings.


----------



## naw38 (Nov 14, 2013)

Really bad quality video, which is a shame, because it's a cool video and an awesome song.

Six Days Of Silence - YouTube

Not sure if he's using an 8 in this song, or maybe not even the album it's from, but by their second album, Antigravity, he certainly is using an 8. 

This is Cripple Mr. Onion, a New Zealand band. They're awesome, and don't really seem to be up to much these days.

EDIT: God damnit, I thought embedding would actually put the video in my post. Oh well.


----------



## Estilo (Nov 14, 2013)

Allegaeon


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 22, 2013)

I know this is a pointless 2 year old thread, but seriously. 
Haken people


----------



## Kyle Norton (Jun 1, 2014)

Traitors (Downtempo Hardcore/deathcore)
Assyria (Deathcore)

Both really tight bands


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 1, 2014)

Holy necro, batman! How many times is the same thread going to get necroed!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 2, 2014)

pretty much everyone on sevenstring dislikes my band but oh well, here you go.


----------



## Shimme (Jun 2, 2014)

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> Holy necro, batman! How many times is the same thread going to get necroed!



All the times 





2 1/2 years and nobody mentioned Ihsahn?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 2, 2014)

wow I didn't even notice that this got necro bumped.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2014)

idunno said:


> EDIT: My bad, this isnt metal. Missed that part, sorry. Its awesome anyway
> 
> LITTLE TYBEE!! Hes a member here, plays a 2228 really really good!
> They are all fantastic players/writers.



cool!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 2, 2014)

DevinShidaker said:


> pretty much everyone on sevenstring dislikes my band but oh well, here you go.




If it makes you feel better, I love you guys


----------



## petervindel (Jun 2, 2014)

Check out this industrial extreme metal band from Norway: In_zekT


----------



## Stompmeister (Jun 2, 2014)

zombieritual said:


> my band, when i finish this ep that i'm working on. just good old blackened melodic death metal in F and Bb. i can absolutely guarantee that i will never under any circumstances djent, and have come to accept that i'll never be able to be all too techy.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/everdyingofficial/lunar-aura-demo




Shit man who are you and how do i buy your sh1t


----------



## Preacher (Jun 2, 2014)

DevinShidaker said:


> pretty much everyone on sevenstring dislikes my band but oh well, here you go.




F**k the haters, you guys are awesome!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 2, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> I know this is a pointless 2 year old thread, but seriously.
> Haken people



 You can't have enough Haken.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 2, 2014)

Shimme said:


> 2 1/2 years and nobody mentioned Ihsahn?



Way back at the beginning they did.

Interestingly, Leprous also use 8s - they were Ihsahn's backing band when I saw him, too.


----------



## zombieritual (Jun 3, 2014)

Stompmeister said:


> Shit man who are you and how do i buy your sh1t



http://everdying.bandcamp.com
http://www.everdyingofficial.com

thanks! my EP is a free download on bandcamp, if you want a cd you can get that through my website where there's some other merch and stuff too


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 7, 2014)

Pete Cottrell, Rob Scallon
These guys are just gods, Pete does Djenty stuff as well though. 

SLAP 8 String Pete Cottrell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsK_INSlegc

Tapping Rob Scallon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiERPVIEvSc

Prog metal collab Pete and Rob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruxU9cjkmKA


----------



## AaronIsCrunchy (Dec 1, 2014)

Obscure Sphinx - a female-fronted post-metal band that uses 8 strings. The whole album destroys.

Obscure Sphinx - Nasciturus


----------



## yingmin (Dec 1, 2014)

Enstride. One of the guitarists posts here, and they have a pretty interesting sound. There are some djenty moments, but also a little bit of a hardcore feel on a foundation of melodic rock.



My friend's band Stealing Axion. Although I don't really think of them as a djent band, you may disagree. I'm posting them here anyway. They just put out a new album, and you should all go check it out.



Aeons | Stealing Axion


----------



## rx (Dec 1, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> Way back at the beginning they did.
> 
> Interestingly, Leprous also use 8s - they were Ihsahn's backing band when I saw him, too.




this is rad 

i also learned that emperor's touring keyboardist is also in Leprous, and he is Ihsahn's brother-in-law


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mnemic - mnemesis. 7s tuned down but non djent. Songs like junkies on the storm


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 2, 2014)

Katalepsy

Rivers of Nihil use 7s tuned to F#


----------



## rx (Dec 8, 2014)

DevinShidaker said:


> pretty much everyone on sevenstring dislikes my band but oh well, here you go.




what genre/subgenre is your music considered to be?


----------



## GormyGorm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oni uses 8 string guitars, listen to Chasing Ecstacy, specifically the intro solo.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Dec 8, 2017)

Batushka is Polish black metal band playing 8-strings.


----------

